# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  τύπος υπολογισμού καλωδίων

## DT200

έχω μία απορία,
υπάρχει κάποιος τύπος που να μας λέει 
τι διάμετρο καλωδίου πρέπει να βάλω 
αν του δώσω την απόσταση, την τάση και  το ρεύμα, 
(για DC και AC 50Hz).

ο λόγος που το ψάχνω είναι ότι ο κάθε ηλεκτρολόγος λέει 
ότι θέλει από την εμπειρία του , αλλά εγώ θέλω να ξέρω το σωστό.

----------


## gep58

Γιάννη,

κάποιον *ασφαλή* εμπειρικό τύπο δεν γνωρίζω.

Μπορείς να δεις όμως στο 
http://www.copper.org.gr/contents.asp?category=11
πίνακες χαρακτηριστικών για όλους τους τύπους καλωδίων που με απλούς υπολογισμούς (πολ/σμό, διαίρεση) καταλήγεις στο συμπέρασμα.

gep58

----------


## DT200

πολύ καλό σάιτ ! σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο.

----------


## waverunner

Φίλε DT200,  το ίδιο ερώτημα είχα και γω πριν λίγο καιρό.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42982

Εκτός από την βοήθεια που είχα από τον gep58, ψάχνωντας βρήκα και αυτό : *http://circuitcalculator.com/wordpress/2007/09/20/wire-parameter-calculator/*
Φένεται αρκετά χρήσιμο και εύκολο.

----------

fm344 (11-08-12)

----------


## DT200

σε μία προσπάθεια να βρω μια λογική, για την 
σωστή διατομή καλωδίων , έφτιαξα (από αντιγραφές)
αυτο το .pdf  ελπίζω να σας βοηθείσει  :Wink:

----------


## johnyk2223

Ο εμπειρικός τύπος που χρησιμοποιήται (για μονοφασική ή DC γραμμή) είναι 
ΔU = ρ*(2L/S)*I όπου
ΔU=Πτώση τάσης , ρ=0,0175 (χαλκός) , L=μήκος καλωδίου , S=διατομή*
*και θεωρούμε μέγιστη πτώση τάσης 1% της τάσης λειτουργίας δηλ για 1Φ 230V έχουμε ΔU<2,3 V. Ετσι γνωρίζοντας το μήκος της γραμμής απο τον πίνακα και το φορτίο που τροφοδοτεί υπολογίζουμε την κατάλληλη διατομή. Για 3Φ γραμμή ο τύπος γίνεται ΔU = ρ*(L/S)*I (επιλογή παροχής).
Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι αναφέρουν εμπειρικά τις διατομές που αφορούν κάποια τυποποιημένα μεγέθη όπως πχ η κουζίνα , ο θερμοσίφωνας κλπ. Ο σωστός τρόπος υπολογισμού είναι η χρήση πινάκων για το κάθε καλώδιο που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις γνωρίζοντας τα φορτία που θα τροφοδοτήσουν. Ολα τα παραπάνω αφορούν μόνο εσωτερικές ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις και όχι βιομηχανικές.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ψάξε για  ΕΛΟΤ HD384.
*
*

----------


## Zener_

Η αντίσταση αγωγού δεν είναι R=ρ*(L/S)?
Τότε V=IR. Γιατί γράφεις 2L αντί για L? Που κάνω λάθος?

----------


## johnyk2223

> Η αντίσταση αγωγού δεν είναι R=ρ*(L/S)?
> Τότε V=IR. Γιατί γράφεις 2L αντί για L? Που κάνω λάθος?



Σωστός είσαι. Απλά το πράγμα έχει ως εξής. Κάθε 1Φ γραμμή που χρησιμοποιούμε έχει 3 αγωγούς (φάση , ουδέτερος και γείωση). Σε συνήθεις εσωτερικές εγκαταστάσεις κάνουμε χρήση των 2 αγωγών δηλ της φάσης και του ουδετέρου για τις διάφορες συνδέσεις (η γείωση αφορά το κομμάτι της προστασίας). Επομένως ηλ. ρεύμα θα υπάρξει εκτος της φάσης και στον ουδέτρο και λόγω της χρήσης των δυο αυτών αγωγών προκύπτει το 2L.
Σε αντίθεση σε μια 3Φ γραμμή λόγω της μηδενικής τιμής ρεύματος ουδετέρου
(για συμμετρικά φορτία) ο τύπος είναι ΔU = ρ (L/S) I καθώς έδώ έχουμε ρεύμα μόνο στις φάσεις.

----------

